# Rusty



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good thoughts for Rusty tomorrow. I would talk to the vet, too, about the need for vax in seniors...... in fact, for any dog that is ailing.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Good thoughts for Rusty tomorrow. I would talk to the vet, too, about the need for vax in seniors...... in fact, for any dog that is ailing.


I was thinking about that, will certainly run it by my vet before I let him vaccinate him for anything. I will make sure that whatever we decide to give him is absolutely necessary. At his age, I even wonder if he should get anything.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many vets don't vax seniors ( except for rabies). You could always run titers for the others.... we do that for Cody since he has an autoimmune issue. Runs about the same as the shots costwise and is an easy blood draw.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Rusty today. I know what you mean about worrying about dogs when they pant a little more than usual. You are wise to be persistent about checking it out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

all my old guys get is rabies and kennel cough, nothing else. That's all I'd recommend for Rusty.
A lot of older dogs pant when they're in pain, I wonder if his back end is hurting him? You might ask for some rimadyl, deramaxx, or similar, and see if that makes a difference.
See you tomorrow!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Good thoughts for Rusty today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Praying for Rusty today!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

thinking of Rusty...hope your appointment offer him some comfort.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wishing you and Rusty the best at the vets this morning.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wishing you well, today. Such good advice to be picked up here.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, the vet didn't like the way he sounded, couldn't hear very good breath sounds so did a chest x-ray. Looks like the old guy has a slight infection plus emphysema. Never heard of emphysema in dogs but from the looks of the film that is what he's got. He didn't see any tumors so that is good. Anyway, antibiotics and rest for Rusty. I got the impression his prognosis isn't too great, but maybe the antibiotics will clear up the infection and he will feel at least a little better on that front.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad you got him in and started on antibiotics. Many healing thoughts and prayers coming from our house.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to hear there's something you can do to make him feel better. Maybe he should quit smoking. lol Sending hugs to Rusty...it's h*ll getting old!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the antibiotics and rest clear up the lung congestion. Poor boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

Praying Rusty feels better! 
I know how hard it is when they are older and feel ill!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Rusty finished his antibiotics, seems to be doing okay, well, as well as he can be I guess. Getting around all right, but still huffing and puffing with the little bit of walking he does. The heat really seems to bother him, I wonder what the cold will do. We have rubber matting down the hallways to where they go out, so it is more stable for him. I took one up this morning to clean under it, forgot to put it back down. When he went out he slipped on the tile, splayed his back legs out. I had to help him up and said a prayer he didn't break anything. I feel so darn bad for him at times. But then I remember I have broken both ankles in the last year and figure, well, Rusty and I are about in the same shape.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4goldens

Just keep an eye on Rusty - I am praying for him and you. It is so hard when they get older!
I know how it feels with your feet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Donna

Checking in on Rusty and you today.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Donna
> 
> Checking in on Rusty and you today.


So hard to watch them get frail. Not a whole lot better, not sure if he is any worse though. I think I might make a vet appt in the next day or so, just for a recheck. I noticed tonight he coughed several times, nonproductive gaggy kind of cough, I think from what vet believes is a slight case of laryngeal paralysis. I want to ask the vet if there is anything we can do to help him be more comfortable. He really isn't a good surgical candidate, but maybe there is some meds or treatment we can give him.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope the vet can give Rusty something to help with his cough. Keep us posted.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

poor Rusty, Tiny and Toby both do that sometimes, not often, but once in a while. Had he just had a cookie, or eaten recently, or even a drink of water? Maybe try to pay attention to exactly when it happens.
Also, at this point I would consider raising his food bowl for him, might make it easier for him. Just a thought.
See you guys soon!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought about raising his food bowl, but then theres the fact that he bloated last year, I thought there was a link to raised food bowls and bloat.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, I'm wondering about putting him on prednisone for his lungs. My dad has CPOD(?) and that's what they give him and it helps IMMENSILY. It would certainly make him feel better for what's ailing him I would think.

Bless his heart.................give him a nose smooch for me, please.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

My4Goldens

I agree with the poster who mentioned prednisone-if you ask the ve,t maybe he will think it will help Rusty.

Rusty's symptoms sound so much like what my Smooch went through, but when they did the chest xray , the vet thought she did have tumors on the lungs and only had 10% OF HER lung function. You could see that Smooch was having trouble breathing, you could see her sides go in and out-she was avoiding going upstairs and sometimes did not even want to go out in the yard. Smooch had a GAGGY cough and sometimes would spit up a bit of blood with the cough. The vet thought Smooch had: Hemangiosarcoma, Blastomycosis, Lymphoma, or
bronchial/lung cancer.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Prednisone was a wonder drug for Copper.
It even made him able to walk better.

I hope they find something to help your darling boy. It sure is hard to see them get frail, but the oldsters are so darn loveable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It does contribute to bloat, but didn't they staple his stomach to his ribs so it couldn't twist again? Typically they do.



my4goldens said:


> I thought about raising his food bowl, but then theres the fact that he bloated last year, I thought there was a link to raised food bowls and bloat.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It does contribute to bloat, but didn't they staple his stomach to his ribs so it couldn't twist again? Typically they do.


Yes, they did. He can still bloat, stomach just cant twist again. So a raised bowl helps with the paralysis thing? I think I will go out and get him one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know if it will help with the paralysis, but I do know it makes it much easier for my Toby to eat, so I think it would for Rusty, too.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, Rusty dog. today on his way out the back door he took a tour of the kitchen, around the island. after i let the other two out, I went looking for him. he must have slipped on the tile floor, fell down. he was lying on the floor with the most surprised look on his face, like, hey, mom, I have no clue what happened. I had to prop his front end up, then lift his back end up, got him steadied and headed out the door. once he gets going he can move pretty good, at least for a few minutes. we live in the country, and when we went out there were a couple of people on horses going by. Rusty, bless his heart, even managed to almost run to the end of the fence and bark at them, well, he tried to bark. Because of his lung and laryngeal thing, he sounds pretty hoarse. after all that excitement it was time to come in for a much needed nap. He and I both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, poor Rusty having a fall. That reminds me so much of my Smooch.
It tears at your heart to see them getting older. Please give him a big hug for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

poor Rusty....he's such a kindly, sweet soul it's terrible to watch him get old.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> poor Rusty....he's such a kindly, sweet soul it's terrible to watch him get old.


It is really hard. I don't know which is worse, watching them decline like he is, or losing them quickly and unexpectedly, like I lost Tess. Rusty still has lots of moments when he is joyful and happy though. Just so difficult to see him when he falls down, or struggle to get up. The other two are so different in their approach to him. Libby really seems to sense how frail he is, she is gentle with him, licking his face when she is lying next to him, actually trying to protect him if she feels Raider is getting too close or playing too rough. Raider on the other hand really seems oblivious to Rusty's condition, he pushes past him, sometimes knocking him over in his rush to go somewhere.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Libby is a sweetie. Raider is a typical guy...oblivious to everyone but himself. MEN!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Rusty--I hope he'll be OK with the fall. 

I have no advice on the elevated feeding dish, but I just got one for Toby for his post-surgical recovery, because he will be in an e-collar for a while. We're going to test drive it this weekend.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Poor Rusty. Boomer does all that panting too, and has trouble ambulating at times. hope Rusty stays well, safe, and comfortable.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Poor Rusty. I know how hard it is to see them getting older. Our Jake is 14 now and he too has his happy times but he has such a hard time getting around. He needs help getting up often because of his spinal arthritis which is making his back legs very week and unstable. He falls several times a day, his back legs just slip out from under him. It is very heartbreaking. Jake and I send our thoughts and prayers your way and please give your Rusty a hug from us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is so hard to see them slowing down. More they need you, more they grow into your heart. Will pray for Rusty to have a lots of good days only.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, the old dog doesn't seem to be any worse for his fall. Unfortunately, a couple days ago I noticed he has a lump on the outside of his left front foot, which he has been licking. It is rather nasty looking, so will be seeing the vet Thursday morning. Of course I always think the worst, hopefully it is nothing, maybe a lick granuloma. But it is definitely a lump and not just a red patch. We shall see. He managed just now with a little assistance to climb up on the couch, and keeps looking at me with the sweetest look on his face. He is a grand dog, a shining example of true golden temperament.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah geez, what next with these old guys???? Tiny is off to the vet Thursday for a bad leg, which she is licking/chewing. 
Rusty is such a sweet boy. I do hope he's okay.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> ah geez, what next with these old guys???? Tiny is off to the vet Thursday for a bad leg, which she is licking/chewing.
> Rusty is such a sweet boy. I do hope he's okay.


I know what you mean, always something. Good luck with Tiny. This is probably nothing with Rusty, it just looks icky. And he won't leave it alone, keeps licking it.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hopefully pic of rustys bump


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

worth checking into, just because of his age.
Do you have any "bitter yuck"? It's the only thing I"ve found that will discourage most, but not all, of them from chewing on a body part. 
If not remind me Friday and we will spray it a couple times a day while he's here and try to get him to knock it off.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, the lump is probably a benign tumor, but he has licked it and now it is infected. We're not going to do anything except treat it with antibiotics and a spray to keep him from licking it. Because of his lung condition he is not a very good candidate for anything that would require anesthesia. He still had some diminished breath sounds on one side of his chest, but the other side didn't sound too bad. Poor guy got so excited when we lifted him in the car, I think he thought he was going to Barb's. Imagine his surprise when we pulled up to the vets.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well tomorrow he can be happy then


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Glad the benign tumor can be treated and that is neat that you and Barb know one another!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

"Rusty, let me give you some advice. Quit licking! THEY don't like it even if it feels good to us and they will make you wear a horrible fat thingy around your neck. I was so embarassed. Now, no matter how much I want to, I don't lick anything except to give kisses. I hope you feel better and THEY make that horrible bothersome thing go away". Love Penny :smooch:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> well tomorrow he can be happy then


They all will be. And we will be too, knowing they will be well taken care of and loved while we go see Andrew for the weekend.


----------

